# How to build a covert campfire



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

This is how to build a fire to cook and heat with that gives off little smoke and can't be seen at a distance.

The Dakota Fire Hole


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Excellent article. Thank you


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Read it. Loved it. Will use it. Will have to teach it to my Scouts. Fits in well with the Leave No Trace ideas.


----------



## Cassie_13 (Dec 3, 2010)

This will be added to my list of trials!

thank you for sharing!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

You share your name with my sister. I had to check your location, I thought she might have found me.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

I have used these to keep warm in places that fires were absolutely forbidden for various reasons. Very effective, but a guy has to be cautious of the smell of any fire. Especially at night. 

Thanks for posting the link. Great website by the way.


----------



## Sam1957 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks will try it out this weekend.


----------



## BigDaddyO (Nov 11, 2008)

*Underground Rocket Stove*

When I read this I thought, if you add some round rocks to the bottom of the hole near the inlet and dig a little deaper on the opposite side to collect the ash it would keep the wood up and let the air get under the wood which would basically be an underground rocket stove.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Great article, made me remember indian build small fire & sit close.


----------

